# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  ابتزاز محامى

## mohamedpr

محامى لديه توكيل من شخص سودانى قام بتحرير 10 ايصالات امانة ضدى وضد زوجتى باسم هذا السودانى علما بأننا لا نعرف هذا الشخص السودانى ولا يوجد له عنوان محدد وقدم المحامى فعلا ايصالات الامانة وقمنا بالطعن عليها بالتزوير وجاءت النتيجة انها مزورة فعلا فهل يمكن الرجوع على المحامى لاننا لا نعرف الشخص السودانى ومكتوب فى صورة التوكيل للمحامى ان عنوانه شارع محمد فريد بالقاهرة ولا يوجد رقم يمكن الاستدلال عليه ومكتوب ان اقامته فى مصر تنتهى فى 30/9/2016 علما بان المحامى قام بتحرير المحاضر العشرة خلال الفترة من 10/9/2016 حتى 15/12/2016 افيدونى هل يمكن اخذ حقى من المحامى وكيف وشكرا جزيلا
ملحوظة عندما قابلت المحامى اول مرة طلب خمسون الف جنيه للتنازل والا سيقدم الايصالات ويبهدلنى وعندما رفضت قام فعلا بتقديمها ودفعت امانات التزوير مبلغ ضخم وتم استكتابى وجاءت النتيجة انها مزورة عن طريق التقليد فهل يمكن اخذ حقى من المحامى وكيف
الاسم/محمد سعيد عبد العال
التليفون/01065359115
البلد/الزقازيق

----------

